# Random Pictures of Mac



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

My newest little grumpus decided to come out and let me take some pictures tonight; I did bribe him though, Mac likes mealies! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's a little stunner!  Thanks for sharing,love your tat!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm glad you came out Mac-you are too sweet!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable! Mac, you shouldn't hide that sweet face! 
I know we'll get to see more of him as he gets more comfortable.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thankies everyone!

Mac has an adorable light face, a barely-there mask, and the most adorable big grey-ish ears! Like when he comes out he reminds me of Dumbo ^_^ He is very shy and a bit prickly in personality, but in only a few weeks I'm already seeing major changes. We're his 3rd or 4th home, and he's not even a year old yet! That alone makes me want to snuggle him 24/7 and let him know that no matter how much of a huffer he is I'm never letting him go. 

He's settling in well; he likes mealies, I finally got him to eat one last week and he's been chowing down ever since. He's not as big a fan of my baby food ****tails as his brothers (Charley can inhale his in 30 seconds or less) but he still takes a nibble. Still experimenting to find what types of baby food he likes too, so it's a work in progress.

Mac also takes the title of messiest wheel away from Charley; I never thought I would see one of the cake pan style wheels so dirty after a single night of use! I'll spare you the details, we'll just say gross is an understatement!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mac post bath!

All of the little angels passing lately has made me really want to love on my babies, and want to contribute something happy to the community too.

So here are pictures of Mac, and you can see his face!

[attachment=2:30fjc87x]IMG_6342.jpg[/attachment:30fjc87x]

[attachment=1:30fjc87x]IMG_6343.jpg[/attachment:30fjc87x]

[attachment=0:30fjc87x]IMG_6344.jpg[/attachment:30fjc87x]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's such a handsome little guy. I just love the 3rd picture.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

He is so freaking cute!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mac is a handsome little man isn't he?

He has such gorgeous coloration, but I'm in love with that little face! The light mask and the jumbo ears... Plus I suppose I get a kick out of getting grumpy hedgies to like me, because he will be my second. Charley is such a lovey now he will sleep stretched out next to me, whereas the first few months I had him I didn't really even know he had a face almost!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That last one is adorable. He looks like he's sulking because he had to get wet.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, he's so cute!!! Love the pics


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Breakthroughs with Mac this week!

When Mac first came home with me he was a perturbed ball of spines and it seemed as though he would prefer to stay that way.

This week I have had some of the most wonderful breakthroughs with him and watced to share my joy!

This week I have seen evidence of Mac splatting happily on a blankie in my lap, safely covered by a large hedgie hat. I saw a nose and a paw and heard a sigh of contentment.  

I have also been able to pick Mac up twice this week with my bare hands! I could not do this safely before because when Mac is defensive his quills are super sharp and I was getting more blood drawn than I liked... no more of that! I think I am the safe lady who gives foodz and thus am ok to pick him up.

He has the most gorgeous soft pure white belly fur, little pink feet, and a barely there light grey mask on his face just under his eyes.

My son requests Mac every time we go in to read stories, before naptime and then before bedtime. It's the cutest thing ever; sometimes I read to Mac, sometimes my son does. I put Mac on a blankie in his lap and he reads a book to him, shows him the pictures, etc.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He looks so fuzzy and cuddly in those pictures, he's such a handsome hedgie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> My son requests Mac every time we go in to read stories, before naptime and then before bedtime. It's the cutest thing ever; sometimes I read to Mac, sometimes my son does. I put Mac on a blankie in his lap and he reads a book to him, shows him the pictures, etc.


Awwwe! That is just SO sweet & special!

Glad Mac's coming along & getting more comfortable! I think he & Pepper are soul-mates. :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:shock: 

Mac. Annointed. With. My. Face.

Seriously, the little goober was asleep in a ball on a blankie next to my head. He unrolled, yawned (less than 4 inches from my face, AWWW) and toddled over to my forehead and started licking. Knowing Mac is a nibbler I was wondering when it was going to happen (he bites, not hard, but he does)...

He gives me a few licks, turns, almost falls over, and annoints. Then he comes back for more, licks me a few times more, and then starts trying to bite. Now in his defense, I think he was trying to bite as most do when they annoint, but he couldn't get his mouth open wide enough...

Then he got ahold of my eyebrow and I had to back away before I got a free peircing, because Mac does have some impressive fangs.

He started huffing and puffing away, but I couldn't help but laugh.

I needed something positive today, and seeing Mac coming out of his shell is the sort of promise that makes me hopeful for the future.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That is so sweet. I don't know a lot about hedgies, but animals can sense when someone is hurting and they become more affectionate. After we put Mittens (cat) down, Five became a little cuddle bug. He might have been grieving but he knew I was grieving too. 

Still praying for you and your family.

HUGS.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's great that you guys got to spend some time togethor and he was able to take your mind off of everything for a moment. Animals are so special like that and I truly do believe they sense peoples feelings. What a sweetheart


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:shock: Is it time for my close up momma?

[attachment=1:2logmzbx]IMG_6511.jpg[/attachment:2logmzbx]

I didn't do it! I'm innocent I tell ya!

[attachment=0:2logmzbx]IMG_6509.jpg[/attachment:2logmzbx]


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Mac you handsome devil! I love his ears. He sure is good at the 'I am innocent' look!


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww, he has such a sweet fuzzy little face.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Sooo sooo soooo cute!! Hes just so handsome!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mac is adorable! I love the 'ready for my close up' picture. He's lovely


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mac is my handsome little guy. Dougie is cute as a button, but Mac is a ladies man! Or rather he would be if he was allowed near any ladies!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:mrgreen: 

Mac splatted and went to sleep!

In his upside down hedgie hat (so it was more like a bowl)....

Uncovered...

With the lights on!

*squee*

My little baby boy is mellowing out!

Let's hope it continues after he gets a bath tonight *grin*


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Awww! Should defo catch that on camera :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mac. Annointed. With. SAND.

*sigh*

My special little fluff & puff :lol:

[attachment=2:223wtma3]IMG_6618.jpg[/attachment:223wtma3]

[attachment=1:223wtma3]IMG_6620.jpg[/attachment:223wtma3]

[attachment=0:223wtma3]IMG_6633.jpg[/attachment:223wtma3]


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

...and more!

[attachment=1:31bon3ho]IMG_6638.jpg[/attachment:31bon3ho]

[attachment=0:31bon3ho]IMG_6642.jpg[/attachment:31bon3ho]


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

So cute! In the first pictures he was being a ham and all adorable, then in the last one he just decided to be shy. So cute! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's so precious, I love the one where he is lounging in the hat  You can tell he's loving life with you


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

He tolerates me, mostly because I treat his boo-boos (mites for the past few weeks and an almost-curled-under nail last week) and give him lots of mealy worms! Hedgiedaddy gives him plenty too, so he gets 3 a day almost.

I think I'm getting through to him though, poor little guy was probably thinking there was something wrong with him b/c he went through several homes before he got to me, and he is just now a year old! So he just needs to know that I could care less if he was a little demon, he would still live with me until he went on his next adventure over the Bridge.

Trying to convince him that I'd be over the moon if he was nice to me though, cause it makes me happy and I wind up with fewer holes in my hands from hedgie toofers ^_^

I hope the weather stabilizes soon and I can take him out a little more before it gets too cold; been raining all day today so no dice, even if it warm out.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a handsome fellow! I love the new pictures.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

A poem for Mac:



> My jumpy little hedgum, he is so short and sweet.
> My jumpy little hedgum, worms he loves to eat!
> My jumpy little hedgum, his name is Mr. Mac,
> Just beware if you bite him, 'cause he will bite back!


*bows*


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He is so handsome! I love the picture where he is wearing the hat


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

New pictures of Mac & Dougie's day at Kindergarden!

http://photobucket.com/FridayReward
PW: hedgehog

They went and spent an hour with my son's class as well as all of the other grade K classes in the school. It was so neat seeing all of their faces! And the collective gasps of "eew gross!" when Mac demonstrated how much hedgies love mealies in all their life stages ^_^

It was so much fun, I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I bet the kids loved that  It looks like such a wonderful day that brought joy to a lot of people.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

[attachment=0:1wluec1y]IMG_6697.jpg[/attachment:1wluec1y]

Look at the hedgie! *grin* Mac after a bath, enhanced in Photoshop!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Mac is grinning like Mr. GQ !


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:lol: He's smiling for the camera, thinking "If I smile, she'll take the picture and let me go, so *cheese*! "


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The kindergarten pictures are wonderful. I love that members here at HHC are taking their hedgies out and helping educate so many people about them! It's great.  I bet the kids got a kick out of it!

Mac is so handsome.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the post bath pic, all squeaky clean


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

[attachment=0:1gzfw6fg]IMG_6722.jpg[/attachment:1gzfw6fg]

Why not Mac? What's wrong with the bath?

[attachment=2:1gzfw6fg]IMG_6715.jpg[/attachment:1gzfw6fg]

Well, that's too bad because now you're all clean!

[attachment=1:1gzfw6fg]IMG_6718.jpg[/attachment:1gzfw6fg]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Every side is Mac's good side!
I love the middle picture.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

He's such a cutie, and all of this progress in just a few months! Before he would drown himself halfway trying to curl up even in water. 

Now a few mealies and some shameless flattery is enough to get some good pictures ^_^

I need to get my pics in for the Hedge-o-Ween contest too! They're so adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just precious!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

And do you know he hasn't chomped me good in weeks?

Sure, he gets irked with me, but now he's very dramatic about it:

*huff* Momma, youz annoyin' me!

some time later...I have not stopped said annoying thing (singing & dancing with him in my arms, inspecting skin/toes/etc)

alright, you asked for it! *lick, pause, lick*

He does this to warn me that he is about to take a chunk out of me, at which point I move the offending limb or digit and tsk at him:

"No no Mac, no biting mommy"

And all I get is a *huff* that sounds suspiciously like a laugh!

Little stinker. I love him.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mac annoints!






The video is only about 1:26 long, the music is why it goes on a little longer. My first try at layering music over the video file!


----------

